# No Players? No Problem: Try These Solo Adventures!



## dm4hire (Apr 21, 2020)

Rogue Genius Games has one called The Duskwalker's Due. It uses Pathfinder 2e rules.


----------



## atanakar (Apr 21, 2020)

I solo roleplay. I have to mention *The Solo Adventurer's Toolbox* (by Paul Bimler) if you want to create your own adventures from scratch. It was written for D&D5e but will work for any other system really. It is a road map on how to solo role-play.









						The Solo Adventurer's Toolbox - Dungeon Masters Guild | Dungeon Masters Guild
					

The Solo Adventurer's Toolbox - Want to travel in a world where the fall of the dice can make things appear randomly? Get completely lost in this book w




					www.dmsguild.com
				




He also writes *ready-to-play* D&D5e solo adventures for DMGuild :








						D&D Solo Adventure: The Death Knight's Squire - Dungeon Masters Guild | Dungeon Masters Guild
					

D&D Solo Adventure: The Death Knight's Squire - 5e Solo Gamebooks presents The Death Knight’s Squire by Paul Bimler, a 100+ page solo adventure for D&D Fifth Ed




					www.dmsguild.com
				




An exemple of «from scratch solo role-play» on my humble blog. Using Fantasy AGE (Green Ronin) and The Solo Toolbox:









						Solo Dungeon Crawl : Rescuing the Mayor
					

Using FANTASY AGE RPG by Green Ronin      Three intrepid heroes have been sent to find and rescue the mayor of Daggenberg. According t...




					marccsolottrp.blogspot.com


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Apr 21, 2020)

Tunnels & Trolls has a ton of solo adventures.

Another recommendation I'd add is The Skeletons RPG. It can be played solo, though naturally it comes to life (er, undeath) the more players you have.


----------



## uzirath (Apr 21, 2020)

One of my favorite writers of free adventures recently published this solo for both GURPS and 5e:


Beyond the Vale of Madness


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 21, 2020)

Shout out to the Fighting Fantasy gamebooks, which are back in print once again and are among the oldest solo games.


----------



## ugavine (Apr 21, 2020)

I've been re-playing the Fighting Fantasy books myself.  Currently re-playing Deathtrap Dungeon.

And a big thank you to everyone for some great links, I'll be giving them a try.


----------



## imagineGod (Apr 21, 2020)

Great stuff this. Have you all tried out Shawn Tomkin's Ironsworn RPG? The PDF is free on DriveThruRPG and it offers solo play using random tables called oracles.



There are three ways to play including solo mode.


----------



## univoxs (Apr 22, 2020)

I have done a podcast review of two solo games: House of Vermin and Chronicles of Arax. Both you can get for free on drivethrurpg. I am not much for solo gaming myself. One I would like to do is Zozer's Solo for Cepheus Engine. Over at Hyperlight Drifter they are working on solo rules on their discord channel, which I think makes a lot of sense for that game. If you have not checked out Hyperlight Drifter the video game, I suggest doing so, if not just for the awesome visuals.


----------



## Mistwell (Apr 23, 2020)

I have been enjoying the Tunnels and Trolls Adventures app from Meta Arcade. Great fun solo adventures, easy T&T system (I had never played T&T - it's super simple and easily learned in the app). The adventures can be had for free, but you do need to sometimes click on a video at to watch to get more hearts to play more adventures. Which is not a bid deal.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 24, 2020)

Mistwell said:


> I have been enjoying the Tunnels and Trolls Adventures app from Meta Arcade. Great fun solo adventures, easy T&T system (I had never played T&T - it's super simple and easily learned in the app). The adventures can be had for free, but you do need to sometimes click on a video at to watch to get more hearts to play more adventures. Which is not a bid deal.



I had no idea that existed. Awesome.


----------



## Mistwell (Apr 24, 2020)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> I had no idea that existed. Awesome.




They have been converting and adding new adventures pretty often over the last year. It's actually a pretty well supported App...which nobody seems to know about.

What I found most interesting is there is a real story that develops across the 16 main adventures. The story is gripping, and worth replaying to see how things can go differently. You get a good feeling for the setting. I'd run D&D in that setting!

The non-core adventures outside the numbered 16 also mostly take place in that setting. Sometimes they come at it from the perspective of foes from the main 16 adventures.

Some top notch stuff in there. Worth playing. Particular at the cost of "free", though I ended up kicking them a few bucks eventually.






						Tunnels and Trolls Adventures
					

Tunnels & Trolls Adventures lets you play gripping interactive fiction adventures. These are addictive, narrative driven games filled with the richness of pen & paper RPGs. Play for FREE with your hearts or own your adventures with gems.



					tunnels-and-trolls.metaarcade.com


----------



## golemgamer (Apr 26, 2020)

Sounding my own horn, I also suggest my own line of *Four Against Darkness* books, all available in PDF and print and very popular. The core book is a nostalgia-infused, procedural dungeon crawler, the more than 20 supplements available work more like solo adventures or campaigns with procedural and "scripted" parts. www.ganeshagames.net or www.gumroad.com/ganeshagames or just look for ganesha games as a publisher on Drivethru.


----------

